# Workday Email



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

My OM said the other day at start up we needed to explore workday more and become familiar. For the life of me I can’t set up a workday email. Please help? I can’t even email them for help.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> My OM said the other day at start up we needed to explore workday more and become familiar. For the life of me I can’t set up a workday email. Please help? I can’t even email them for help.


The only email you need for workday is the one you put in as a contact. What exactly are you supposed to become more familiar with?


----------



## Luck (Apr 14, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> The only email you need for workday is the one you put in as a contact. What exactly are you supposed to become more familiar with?


I obviously cant speak for what specifically they were told. But I do know you really ought to have your resume and work experience on your Workday profile. Target is increasingly using it for internal hiring. Possibly even forgoing posting a job if they can find somebody already qualified on Workday.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> I obviously cant speak for what specifically they were told. But I do know you really ought to have your resume and work experience on your Workday profile. Target is increasingly using it for internal hiring. Possibly even forgoing posting a job if they can find somebody already qualified on Workday.


I know my work experience is on there but not a resume. I should probably spruce that up a bit


----------



## RWTM (Apr 14, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> The only email you need for workday is the one you put in as a contact. What exactly are you supposed to become more familiar with?


I would like to email my fellow TM’s in quality for questions or any other leaders i have questions for. You’re résumé is great in my book bro


----------



## RWTM (Apr 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> I obviously cant speak for what specifically they were told. But I do know you really ought to have your resume and work experience on your Workday profile. Target is increasingly using it for internal hiring. Possibly even forgoing posting a job if they can find somebody already qualified on Workday.


™️


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I would like to email my fellow TM’s in quality for questions or any other leaders i have questions for. You’re résumé is great in my book bro


Appreciate it good sir. Can you do that? I have never really tried.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 14, 2022)

Luck said:


> I obviously cant speak for what specifically they were told. But I do know you really ought to have your resume and work experience on your Workday profile. Target is increasingly using it for internal hiring. Possibly even forgoing posting a job if they can find somebody already qualified on Workday.


Same in stores.  Go to your profile, add a picture. Go to the Career tab and add your Professional Profile, Interests, Certifications, and maybe a Development Focus.  It's pretty simple, and doesn't take very long.  I think it shows that you are taking things seriously too.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Appreciate it good sir. Can you do that? I have never really tried.


™️​


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

@Gabrigawr if you want to add a professional statement and spice things up. You can’t access it through workday via the app. You have to access it through a web browser.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 15, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Bro ICQA can’t use radios they have to think and solve. Only reachable via email or IM. If I need em I pull up to label control in Depal and knock twice. They ride around with their mac pro’s and I’m over here using a desktop with Windows XP and a wire keyboard thats keys stick.


Wtf? Who said they can't answer the radio? If they are on the floor is so they can be more accessible to the team on the floor meaning they should be answering their radios. I wasn't a fan of the ICQA team members that were on a high horse. I was usually the one to knock them off or cut the horses legs. No one is almighty and the only ones above you are your LWW and OM and even than you guys are equals they just get paid more to do more. ICQA gets paid more to do more research and that's it. Data collect and hand off to the OMs.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 15, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @Gabrigawr if you want to add a professional statement and spice things up. You can’t access it through workday via the app. You have to access it through a web browser. I frequently change my picture from a confused Pikachu to me and my Pomeranian (when I have internals pending)(another TM at my DC is a Pika so why not)


Yea I don't really mess around with it via browser but on my slack I got a car riding a unicorn with guns blazing and explosions in the background


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Wtf? Who said they can't answer the radio? If they are on the floor is so they can be more accessible to the team on the floor meaning they should be answering their radios. I wasn't a fan of the ICQA team members that were on a high horse. I was usually the one to knock them off or cut the horses legs. No one is almighty and the only ones above you are your LWW and OM and even than you guys are equals they just get paid more to do more. ICQA gets paid more to do more research and that's it. Data collect and hand off to the OMs.


I sarcastically typed a little bit of that response. Lol


Gabrigawr said:


> Yea I don't really mess around with it via browser but on my slack I got a car riding a unicorn with guns blazing and explosions in the background


I don’t use slack but sounds trippy. My TBR is in a Gallery in the windy


----------



## WHS (Apr 15, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Wtf? Who said they can't answer the radio? If they are on the floor is so they can be more accessible to the team on the floor meaning they should be answering their radios. I wasn't a fan of the ICQA team members that were on a high horse. I was usually the one to knock them off or cut the horses legs. No one is almighty and the only ones above you are your LWW and OM and even than you guys are equals they just get paid more to do more. ICQA gets paid more to do more research and that's it. Data collect and hand off to the OMs.


I’m more shook that your ICQA carries radios.  Ours do their best to be unreachable.  You generally only see them flying by or if they’re dumping off labels


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

WHS said:


> I’m more shook that your ICQA carries radios.  Ours do their best to be unreachable.  You generally only see them flying by or if they’re dumping off labels


Im shook too. ICQA doesn’t have radios at my DC. RWTM doesn’t have a radio either. RWTM has already picked WH over IB. I hate flow.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

I stopped trying to set my own target email up. I don’t want to access programs I don’t have permissions/access to. I am pretty workday savvy now. (Self taught)


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

Your OM has to request email access for you through the spot. It's super easy to request.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> Your OM has to request email access for you through the spot. It's super easy to request.


If a TM becomes a LWW does their Z number get Jetson privileges? That way they have a-sort eyes on their laptop? If you answer yes to this I’ll be mad haha only E&F OM and PC right?


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

I will say LWWs do in our building. Also IB, OB and MBP OMs. IB/OB need to monitor freight flow and make sure they're moving. And all three it need to pull numbers. I would actually say PC is the one in the list who doesn't need it

But there's nothing saying one way or the other. And I could see why some buildings choose not too. They can't actually control the mezz in anyway from the versions on the laptop just monitor.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> I will say LWWs do in our building. Also IB, OB and MBP OMs. IB/OB need to monitor freight flow and make sure they're moving. And all three it need to pull numbers. I would actually say PC is the one in the list who doesn't need it
> 
> But there's nothing saying one way or the other. And I could see why some buildings choose not too. They can't actually control the mezz in anyway from the versions on the laptop just monitor.


I don’t want that version


----------



## Hal (Apr 16, 2022)

You won't get the ability to control the mezz from your laptop. Too dangerous. Your eyes need to be watching the lines before changing anything on a-sort.

Several years ago someone was playing with the settings on a-sort and not watching the lines and ignoring the warning codes.

Ripped out multiple sensors along the sorter and shut the building down for a week.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 16, 2022)

Hal said:


> You won't get the ability to control the mezz from your laptop. Too dangerous. Your eyes need to be watching the lines before changing anything on a-sort.
> 
> Several years ago someone was playing with the settings on a-sort and not watching the lines and ignoring the warning codes.
> 
> Ripped out multiple sensors along the sorter and shut the building down for a week.


Had that happen last year I believe where the person on A point wasn't paying attention and a box got stuck and ripped out some trays. Shut the building down for about 2 days.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> You won't get the ability to control the mezz from your laptop. Too dangerous. Your eyes need to be watching the lines before changing anything on a-sort.
> 
> Several years ago someone was playing with the settings on a-sort and not watching the lines and ignoring the warning codes.
> 
> Ripped out multiple sensors along the sorter and shut the building down for a week.


Wait so what is A Sort’s job duty cuz now I’m confused


----------



## Hal (Apr 17, 2022)

Jetson is the same program installed on a-sort and the laptops. But A-sort and E&F are the only ones who should have the access to start/stop the sorter, change the inducts etc etc. Anyone else with it can't change settings.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> Jetson is the same program installed on a-sort and the laptops. But A-sort and E&F are the only ones who should have the access to start/stop the sorter, change the inducts etc etc. Anyone else with it can't change settings.


I knew that. At your DC what does A Sort do?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Apr 17, 2022)

Luck said:


> I obviously cant speak for what specifically they were told. But I do know you really ought to have your resume and work experience on your Workday profile. Target is increasingly using it for internal hiring. Possibly even forgoing posting a job if they can find somebody already qualified on Workday.


Well, I better go clear that up.... I have no intention of ever managing a store again. I've served my time up that ladder. No thanks, I'm fine where I am....


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I knew that. At your DC what does A Sort do?


They run A-sort? Basically the mezz POC. Call out jams, lights, switch chutes, turn off and on the sorter, control inducts.

Not sure I understand what you're asking.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> They run A-sort? Basically the mezz POC. Call out jams, lights, switch chutes, turn off and on the sorter, control inducts.
> 
> Not sure I understand what you're asking.


Do they get side by sides? Call jams? Locate Jams, look at pending trailer moves (the board)? What’s your a sort TM suppose to do. I didn’t think it was that hard of a question


----------



## WHS (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Do they get side by sides? Call jams? Locate Jams, look at pending trailer moves (the board)? What’s your a sort TM suppose to do. I didn’t think it was that hard of a question


It wasn’t a hard question.  It was a poorly worded question.  You might as well ask what an inbound problem solver does.  Why they solve inbound problems what else


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Do they get side by sides? Call jams? Locate Jams, look at pending trailer moves (the board)? What’s your a sort TM suppose to do. I didn’t think it was that hard of a question


That's pretty much what A sort does minus the looking at trailer moves. Mine has to flip boxes as well to make sure label is up, find and fix any IOTT/IOC, and at one point we had a vision system with lights we had to disable for plastics so they wouldn't reject. Got rid of it over a 2 or so years ago but that definitely made things interesting when you had a lot of plastics come through. I think all A sorts do the same job just different building.


----------



## Hal (Apr 19, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> That's pretty much what A sort does minus the looking at trailer moves. Mine has to flip boxes as well to make sure label is up, find and fix any IOTT/IOC, and at one point we had a vision system with lights we had to disable for plastics so they wouldn't reject. Got rid of it over a 2 or so years ago but that definitely made things interesting when you had a lot of plastics come through. I think all A sorts do the same job just different building.


This.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 20, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> That's pretty much what A sort does minus the looking at trailer moves. Mine has to flip boxes as well to make sure label is up, find and fix any IOTT/IOC, and at one point we had a vision system with lights we had to disable for plastics so they wouldn't reject. Got rid of it over a 2 or so years ago but that definitely made things interesting when you had a lot of plastics come through. I think all A sorts do the same job just different building.


My previous SOM made it so A Sort isn’t able to catch side by sides anymore due to safety reasons. I guess the DC has changed the process several times before. So for right now NO side by sides.

Thanks bro


----------

